# Red Patent leather pumps



## Quiana (Oct 4, 2006)

What do we think of these? I have seen some styles that are border line 'lady of the night' but I just bought a pair that I think are really cute. Let me know what you think

http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pro...ategoryId=7005







I am thinking of wearing these with all black, black &amp; white or grey.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 4, 2006)

They're pretty cute. I think they'd be cuter though if the heel was about half an inch shorter. Too tall of a heel just looks like you're trying too hard IMO. But to each his (or her) own.

I think the outfit colors you're thinking of pairing it with would look fab! Good luck!


----------



## togal (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice. I was thinking of buying the same shoes. I'm pretty tall as it is so it's really the heel (4 and 1/2??) height is making me think about it. They would look great with black/white/grey.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2006)

Go for it! Those shoes are totally hot if they are on the right person. If you posess the confidence, you should get them!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 5, 2006)

I want to get a pair like that but probably black.


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 5, 2006)

I think they're hot and have been a lemming for me too! You go girl is what I say.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

love love love 'em i have a pair but theyre much much more skanky LOLOL but they look fan-tastic when wearing something toned down an im short, im 5"1 1/2 5"2 on a good day, so they aren't too extreme


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 5, 2006)

They're cute, but I personally don't like patent.....


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 5, 2006)

i think they're cute with the right outfits.


----------



## nikkysheels (Oct 5, 2006)

I totally love 'em. The mini platform is so in right now. The Carlen and Mauve would be my pick thought.http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pro...roductId=13457


----------



## SoSexii (Oct 5, 2006)

i think they're cute also..I havent wore patent in years..


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 5, 2006)

I think they're really cute.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 5, 2006)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Quiana (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...the heel itself is not 4 1/2 ", but with the platform included it that makes sense. I am 5'4 so I think this makes me a little more than 'average' height if there is such a thing.


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 5, 2006)

I dunno how I feel about the shiny patent look... but I'm really wanting to get a pair of red pumps!! I usually don't get caught up in trends, but I think they'd look gorgeous with the right outfit. A little bold, a little sexy



For me, I'd probably wear them with good fitting black pants, or dark denim and a nice black and/or white top. I love red, I'm just hoping to find some that aren't so much fire-engine red... a cooler/more blue-red would look better on me, I think.

Enjoy your new shoes, I think they're awesome


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 5, 2006)

They're cute. I'm actually getting a similar pair of pumps, but they're closed toe and black. The heel is a little too high for me on those!


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

i totally love these shoes! the peep toe is so hot right now!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

I couldn't rock them, but more power to you if you can! I think they're nice!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 6, 2006)

I love those shoes, and desperately want a pair, though I don't think I'm brave enough for a red patent pair yet. The all black sounds great, but I think you can wear them with navy blue, denim, a bright citrus colored top, etc. They don't necessarily need to be the focus of the outfit.


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Oct 7, 2006)

Smokin'. I have some similar to that.


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 9, 2006)

looove the peep toe patents!


----------



## chynadoll7o2 (Oct 21, 2006)

You can never go wrong with peep toe heels


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

I love them! My toes'ys would get too cold though now at this time of year.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 21, 2006)

hot!


----------



## vickysco (Oct 24, 2006)

i'm 5'6 and i always wear high heels. i love the extra height, it makes me feel model-esque even though i'm anything but.

those shoes are h-o-t HOT! i love them. just make sure you can actually walk in them...it's hard to pull off shoes like that if you're tripping over yourself!


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 29, 2006)

They're nice. Got to have a pair of red shoes.


----------



## UrAshenTragedy (Oct 30, 2006)

Cute! I saw a pair of red patent platforms just like those in a magazine before. :] I would love those, but I'd probably break my ankles trying to walk in them. XD; *clutz*

Red shoes rock. &gt;]


----------



## heidijvz (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ilumine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a pair just like those. They're hot.I work in a professional office, and wear suits and such, usually very flatter pencil skirts, so I always make sure to wear sexy shoes. People love it.

Exactly what I was going to suggest! When you pair shoes like that with a professional/classy outfit, it makes a bold statement, but not at all "Lady of the Night"!
Heidi in NC


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

the heals are too thick


----------



## jmschlich (Oct 31, 2006)

that style is so in right now... a lot of different shoe designers are making shoes like that. I personally wouldn't wear them, because you couldn't make me wear heels if you put a gun to my head. but they look lovely, and if you want them, buy them!


----------



## stacybadabing (Oct 31, 2006)

Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## dlb04 (Nov 1, 2006)

I just got a pair of red patent pumps with a tortoise heel and platform. I absolutely had to have them~they are totally hot and I love 'em!!! I say go for it!


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go for it! Those shoes are totally hot if they are on the right person. If you posess the confidence, you should get them! Ditto!


----------



## David (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought that exact pair from Nine West. Don't you just love them? I think they're soooo cute, and they go very well with anything black. I love peep toe pumps.


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 20, 2006)

love them,i also like the gucci pump,it soo pretty!


----------



## nat13 (Dec 20, 2006)

those red ones are very cute



but yes you need to wear them with the right outfit.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jun 21, 2007)

Love the peep toe! I want to a pair too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Very cute!

As far as potentially looking like a "lady of the night", maybe just be careful what clothes you pair it with.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 21, 2007)

what makes them not and not ho-ish is the heel (it's not 80's stilletto thin), and the v-cut peep toe,and the just under 1/2" platform...

it has all the right proportions to being sexy, not slutty.


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet!!! Go for it!!!

Karren


----------



## ivette (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm not a patent-leather person

the style is kind of cute.

if you like them, i say go for it


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 21, 2007)

i love patent shoes.

acutally if you stores you find really stylish shoes that dont look like stripper ones.

there are these cute pin-up polka dot heels i want, theyre made my penthouse but they look like something exactly in nordstroms, and yet only for $42.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

I have those same shoes but I only bought them for my nurse costume from Halloween. I haven't worn them otherwise, but they are cute. Just not practical for me.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 21, 2007)

So cute. I saw a girl in the mall with a pair of those. She had on a white shortsleeve button up shirt with a patent belt at the waist and cute bermuda lenght dress shorts. It looked hot.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't really care for patent. The peep toe thing is getting old. There is a peep toe on everything. I'm waiting for the peep toe tennis shoes to come out any day now. Overall the shoe is cute.


----------



## semantje (Jun 21, 2007)

those are so cute!!! i would definetly wear these kind of style shoes with a classy dress if i could walk in it


----------



## monniej (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So cute. I saw a girl in the mall with a pair of those. She had on a white shortsleeve button up shirt with a patent belt at the waist and cute bermuda lenght dress shorts. It looked hot. that's sounds really cute!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

i'd need them SKANKIFIED! another half to an inch higher i say!!!

you just need to wear them right to avoid looking trampy... something like a dark jean, white top and red jacket would look GREAT


----------



## Babino (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok. I LOVE THEM! I have a pair in Black and White and I have been looking for RED! (thanks for the site). GREAT TASTE!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 21, 2007)

CUTE...I have a thing for red pumps and have a couple pairs, you can pair them with jeans or a sexy skirt!!!


----------

